# New ITP Mega & Monster Mahem



## Polaris425

ITP Answers the Zilla Challenge:



[email protected] said:


> ITP is set to make even more mischief in the ATV/UTV aftermarket with the introduction of the all-new Mega Mayhem. This younger brother of the original ITP Mayhem uses all the tricks of its sibling, but has added some wicked moves of its own.
> 
> Most notably, the taller, brawnier Mega Mayhem features an even more aggressive 1.5-inch-deep lug for ferocious bite, making it the baddest boy on ITP’s block. The Mega Mayhem can throw a punch!
> 
> Despite the attitude, the Mega Mayhem maintains its family values. The unique tread pattern behaves well on harder surfaces, while its lightweight 6-ply carcass charms with exceptional acceleration and braking characteristics as well as balanced cornering traits. The original Mayhem has proven to be a real tough guy with its unquestioned durability, and the Mega Mayhem follows closely in those foot tracks. Both tires mark their territory with distinctive, tribal-inspired, embossed artwork.
> 
> Born and raised in the U.S.A., the new Mega Mayhem swaggers out in eight sizes ready to be slapped on most popular 4x4/utility ATVs and side-by-side UTVs: 27x9-12, 27x11-12, 27x9-14, 27x11-14, 28x9-12, 28x11-12, 28x9-14 and 28x11-14.


----------



## Brute650i

Is it just me or is that the same tire that is on the 900 rzr?


----------



## Polaris425

I think the mayhem might be yes, this is the new version, taller lugs. the stockers on the RZR dont have much lug. We talked about it in a thread somewhere.


----------



## redneckrancher420

Its like a zilla on roids. Now with the new maga mayhem seems to be like a edl theme with deeper lugs. Looks ok to me, they would probably make a killibg with these in a 30"


----------



## Polaris425

They have 1.5" lug so, that's not really that much more than the Zilla which I believe has at least a 1" lug. So were not talking a HUGE difference... 

Their website says 38/32's in inches. So IF I did that correctly, it's 1.18" tread depth on the Zilla wich we could round to 1.2" and say that the MM only has 3/10" more tread than the zilla.  so not really much more at all.

Their PRICE on the other hand, is whats going to make or break them. 1. as you mentioned they dont offer anything bigger than 28" off the bat & that's going to hurt with some buyers lookin for that 30" range, and 2. if their price is the same or more than the Zilla, Im affraid these new MM will again have to take the back seat to the Zilla for potential buyers.


----------



## lilbigtonka

The lugs seem closer then zillas also which won't help in the mud


----------



## Polaris425

True, but it should make them smoother on the trail.


----------



## Rack High

lilbigtonka said:


> The lugs seem closer then zillas also which won't help in the mud


^^^ I agree...where are the 30's??


----------



## mmelton005

I'm wanting to know the price range and weights


----------



## Polaris425

This is whats on the RZR, for clarification, the ITP 900XCT










There is no tech. info ITP's website yet about the Max Mayhem, but the weight of the 26" old Mayhems:

26-9-12	25.3#
26-11-12	27.1#

So I would imagine that the new ones would be similar.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

They look good but I don't see my size.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## muddigger360

I wonder how the wear will be compared to zillas.


----------



## CNTHOOK

I doth know how zillas perform but my buddy just put a set of 27in Mega mayhems on his fourtrax and I'm impressed.


----------



## 601xmr12

My pops just purchased a set of these mega's in 27's for his rhino they look pretty good. We going to copiah tomorrow to see how they do.


----------



## BIGPUN

Any other reviews


----------



## JLOWERY

A few guys run the 28's down at the creek that we ride alot they like them as far as mud goes but not so much for the creeks they seem to dig bag and not paddle to well. But in person they look alot tougher than the Zillas a little deeper tread too.


----------



## Polaris425

JLOWERY said:


> A few guys run the 28's down at the creek that we ride alot they like them as far as mud goes but not so much for the creeks they seem to dig bag and not paddle to well. But in person they look alot tougher than the Zillas a little deeper tread too.


haha... its like, less than .25" more... I looked it up once in an argument on here. But I agree on the digging, zilla's dug real bad at the creek, I guessed from the begining that mayhems since they are just zilla knock offs, would do the same.


----------



## JPs300

Looks/sounds like they'll be a good tire for a SxS, something between a mudlite & law/back.


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Got them on my bike. I like them but have nothing to compare them to besides the stock tires. I did hang with a guy that had zillas.


----------



## DirtyBrutes

*30” mayhems*

ITP releasing what they are calling Monster Mayhem. 30/10/14 & 30/9/14.


----------



## 02KODIAK400

nice here is a pic


----------



## brutemike

Those will sell good wonder what the weight is.


----------



## brute69

I wonder when they going to be available I want to get some 30 either these or zillas


----------



## jprzr

There pretty much a zilla just the tread is deeper and the weight is lil heavier no sure what the 30s weight but the 28s are lil heavier then the zillas so Iam assuming the 30 mayhems will be heavier but not buy much sweet looking with the deep lugs 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

brutemike said:


> Those will sell good wonder what the weight is.


X2

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

30" Monster mayhem's will be available at the end of January according to itp :thumbup: 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Taker27

I have the Mega Mayham 28x11x12 and 28x9x12 and the weight for rears are 34.4lb and the fronts are 32.8lbs that is coming from a ITP rep that i have been in contact with
cheers


----------



## Guest

Taker27 said:


> I have the Mega Mayham 28x11x12 and 28x9x12 and the weight for rears are 34.4lb and the fronts are 32.8lbs that is coming from a ITP rep that i have been in contact with
> cheers


How do you like them? The 30's are supposed to have 1.75" lugs. They seem like they are going to be a great all around tire.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirtyBrutes

I have 27 mayhems on my bike now and like them alot. I will be getting the monsters when available.


----------



## Taker27

i like mine so far, havnt had a chance to play with them in the mud yet but I was out last weekend in the snow, about 15 inches deep and pretty much went anywhere in 2wd .They dont take long to dig down and get a good grip in the hard ground .I purposly tried getting stuck and it took me to bury it in 2wd then switch to 4wd but by then it was too late here is a pic this was the first and only ride with the mayhams


----------



## Josh82

oooo that looks cold


----------



## kygreen

^^^^ lol yea people go wheeling all year north of the boarder, we just gotta wear bit more cloaths im happy there is more selectionfor tires, theres going to begood and bad with all


----------



## Guest

Does look cold lol. Itp contacted me and they said they won't know the exact weight until production is completed.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Taker27

ITP told me the same thing on the monster mayhams


----------



## Guest

Anybody seen a price on these monsters. I saw them for $261 a piece on a site today. Said coming soon. Kind of pricey. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

Good grief!!! Ill stick w/ the $55 vampires I found lol


----------



## brutemike

Holly $#¥€ they made of gold.


----------



## Mudslinger800x

brutemike said:


> Holly $#¥€ they made of gold.


Lmao....no dout


----------



## bruteguy750

I'm running the mega mayhem in a 27 on my brute and I love them. They are not the best mud tire on the market but are not a all terrain tire neither. They are a little to aggressive to be a all terrain tire. I also do some trail riding in some pretty rocky areas and the tire seems to hold up pretty good. They grip good enough for me to hang with all of my friends.


----------



## Guest

Don't know why have the listed this high b/c they are 750ish shipped. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## r_pittman47

My buddy has the 26 inch mayhems. He has nothing bad to say about them. The mud we have here isnt deep tho. We also ride a lot of snow and have no problems. I have swamp lites and I get better traction in sand and loose gravel compared to him. These mayhems are heavier than zillas but the zillas seem way to soft for the terrain we ride. Lots of stumps and cut overs. The softer tire will also wear faster than the mayhem. He has over 3000 Kms on his now.


----------



## outskirtsdweller

jprzr said:


> There pretty much a zilla just the tread is deeper and the weight is lil heavier no sure what the 30s weight but the 28s are lil heavier then the zillas so Iam assuming the 30 mayhems will be heavier but not buy much sweet looking with the deep lugs
> 
> 
> Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


Here is the feedback on the monster mayhems I received after contacting the traxms.com folks. I was hoping they weighed a little less...

*"Just put each on scale 30-9-14 39lbs, and 30-10-14 40lbs.Ready to ship 2 sets in stock."*
Shane - Trax Motorsports


----------



## lsu_mike

Love my mm's


----------



## coxhm26

I've had 27x9x12s all the way around a 420, and they sucked..

Put them on my 800 midsize ranger and I love them.. Guess they need to turn alot faster to perform better.


----------



## Taker27

i have 28" MM had them out and played in some real thick mud this last weekend and I love them. I Played all day in 2wd where i had to use 4wd when i had my zillas on. I went everywhere a friend went with his 27" Outlaws with no problems


----------



## 02sportsman

I have the 27/11/12 mega meyhems all the way around and they are pretty good. Only had to use 4wd in some nasty mud in a pond but water came over the racks so I can't complain lol


----------



## conradj51

Just got my mega mayhems yesterday and so far i like them. They are actually ride fairly smooth for a deep lug tire. Havent really been able to test them in the mud yet.


----------



## Pilot750

Got 27 and I really like them they have a real hard bite and but watch out because they'll dig you to china if not careful


----------



## brute69

Well I trade my 28ol2s for some 30x10 mayhems they are a great tire ride pretty much like the ol2s maybe a little better I did notice that they don't pull as hard but I think they are pretty good mud tire I would put them right below the outlaws the mayhems don't paddle very well they want to dig the best tire I have had so far is the original outlaws hands down


----------



## BIGPUN

How do these tires perform in creeks?

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

BIGPUN said:


> How do these tires perform in creeks?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


If they have a sandy or lose gravel bottom I bet they are going to dig real bad, my Zillas did. If it's got a hard bottom you should be good to go.


----------



## bruteguy750

ordered some 30" mayhems on a hd4 limited edition rim. Rim is just like the new hd4 but all flat black. Should be in next wed. I'll post some pics shortly after.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

does anyone know much about these? Mammoth mayhems. 32" 2" lugs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05-bruterider

Got my 28x11x12 mega mayhems today for the brute can't wait to try them out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruteguy750

Got my monster mayhem tires and really pleased. Ride is slightly rougher than the 28s. I just installed a red primary and dark green secondary and I'm very pleased with the performance. The lug spacing is definately spaced out further than the 28s. I will do a follow up when I get to test them in the mud.


----------



## bruteguy750

Went riding on the monster mayhem tires for the first time. Very pleased with the performance. Tires pulled harder than my 28" mayhems. They rode pretty good considering the lug spacing. Most of the riding I did was in the swamp and the bottom was hard and soft in spots. Naturally they did good on hard bottom but what suprised me was how well they pulled on a marshy bottom and very well if I must say. There were a couple time I had to come out of a channel and the tires pulled me right up the side no problem. I was expecting them to dig more than they did. Even in just pure swamp slop they would pull forward and reverse. Only one ride in, but tire wear seams to be pretty good also. I do both mud and some trail and I love these tires due to the trail and mud performance.


----------



## bruteguy750

durhamtown swamp brute force 750 itp monster mayhem tires - YouTube


----------



## CTBruterider

Just put my new 30" monster mayhems on 14" MSA Piolts on! So far I love them too, really not that rough of a ride. Here is my dad on the Brute... He can't believe people are "putting 30" tires on fourwheelers..." lol :bigok:


----------



## bruteguy750

Monster mayhems


----------

